

The Industrial Design of Lenovo's X1 Carbon - scarmig
http://blog.lenovo.com/design/developers-on-the-x1-carbon-industrial-design

======
AncientPC
Pics: [http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/15/3021177/lenovo-
thinkpad-x1...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/15/3021177/lenovo-
thinkpad-x1-carbon-press-pictures#3361548)

There's a few things of interest:

    
    
      - chiclet, backlit, 6-row keyboard (same as X1)
      - new, thinner connector breaking backwards compatibility
      - 1600x900 IPS
      - no ethernet, requires dock or USB dongle
      - no HDMI
      - 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, 1x Mini DisplayPort, SD reader
      - embedded 3G
    

Like Apple, they ditched ethernet and old power cords for slimmer designs.

I personally do not like the chiclet keyboards, but Lenovo has switched to
them across the entire Thinkpad line.

------
delsarto

      THE THINNEST 14" ULTRABOOK™.
      THINKPAD X1 CARBON
      Less than 3 pounds
      Carbon fiber construction
      Embedded 3G connectivity
      Lenovo RapidCharge
      X1 CARBON AVAILABLE AUGUST 2012
    

August? Why announce it now? As if the literally 40 or 50 different models of
laptop on the Lenovo website aren't already confusing enough...

